# Incoming Has Landed Sicura Auto



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about this watch,Its one of the few Auto Sicura I have seen I know about Sicura but whats the story behind the movement is it good bad average? please let me know what you think.

On the Rotor it says Ronda - Matic (so I take it its a Ronda Movement)

it also says Sicura SA

17 Jewels

seventeen

cal 1239-21

Unadjusted

Swiss

The watch is in mint condition with only the slightest signs of wear,I have been told its from the very early 70s but that may be wrong,Any info you can give would be gratefully received Thanks,I just want to know as much as poss about the watch.

OH and last but not least can we have an estimate of value as I don't want to think I paid to much for it.Cheers


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I found something about the movement on Mr. Ranfft's site but not much info.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

adrian said:


> I found something about the movement on Mr. Ranfft's site but not much info.


Mr. Ranfft's site ?


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Even if Sicura is related to Breitling the quality cannot be compared. Sicura used lowend pinlevel movements from Ronda and other manufacturers, no longer in business. Not necessarily bad movements or watches, but parts for the movements can be a problem and are not worth a repair.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Even if Sicura is related to Breitling the quality cannot be compared. Sicura used lowend pinlevel movements from Ronda and other manufacturers, no longer in business. Not necessarily bad movements or watches, but parts for the movements can be a problem and are not worth a repair.


"Don't know much about Sicura, but there is a connection to Breitling. Sicura was owned by Ernest Schneider in the '70. in 1979 Schneider bought the Breitling name from Willy Breitling and reestablished Breitling in Grenchen, with a new factory opening in 1984. I have read that Breitlings made between 1979 and 1984 were assebled by Sicura, but with Breitling up and going, Sicura was faded out."

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=26955


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

It's not easy to find information about Sicura and I still doesn't know much about them, but all Sicura watches I've seen has low-end pinlever movements from Ronda, Baumgartner or EB (Ebauches Bettlach). From the mid 70's they started using quartz movements. Most Sicura watches also use chromeplated cases.

I've found Sicura watches for sale up to Â£ 600 for a NOS in mint condition. Most watches in good condition are Â£ 200-300. Because of the pinlever movements they are not worth much in bad condition.



















pictures stolen from the net


----------

